# CKD Journal. Possible Test E cycle while running Keto.



## drillbabydrill (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

I just joined this forum not too long ago in hopes of finding a better forum then the one I am  involved in right now.  I will be running a Keto diet for 12 weeks.  The plan is as follows.  

173 lbm  6 foot 208 lbs-Goal to get under 8% body fat.
10 days in keto and a carb load for 24 hours. 

Diet consist of 2000 calories a day which is just about 400 under maintenance. 
Food intake will also be noted in this journal along with my workouts.

Goal is to lose 2 lbs of fat a week.

After the 12 weeks I will either go to a bulking diet or just increase my calories on the keto diet to go into a test e cycle for 10 weeks.  Any thoughts on this please feel free to comment.  

I have done a CKD diet before with great results and was the most cut I have ever been. That was back in 2007.

Workouts are as follows:

Monday-Chest/Biceps/Forearms					
Dumbbell Bench Press-4 sets of 12,10,8,8					
Incline Barbell Bench Press-4 sets of 12,10,8,8					
Dips-4 sets of max					
Cable Crossovers-4 sets of 10					
Incline Barbell Curl(Alternating)-4 sets of 12,10,8,8					
Rope Cable Curl-3 sets of 10					
Preacher Curl-3 sets of 10					
EZ Bar Reverse Curl-3 sets of 10					
Wrist Curl-3 sets of 12					

Tuesday-Legs /Abs			
Squats-5 sets of 12,12,10,10,8			
Stiff Leg Deadlift-4 sets of 12			
Leg Press-4 sets of 10			
Leg Curl-4 sets of 10			
Hanging Leg Raise-3 sets of 15			
Swiss Ball Crunch-3 sets of 20			
Hover-3 sets of max			

Thursday-Shoulders/Traps/Triceps				
Seated Barbell Press-4 sets of 8				
Dumbbell Front Raise-4 sets of 12				
Dumbell Lateral Raise-4 sets of 10				
Cable Reverse Fly-4 sets of 12				
Dumbbell Shrug-5 sets of 15,12,12,10,10				
Lying Dumbbell Extension-4 sets of 10				
Cable Tricep Extension(Rope)-3 sets of 10				
Dumbbells Kickbacks-3 sets of 12				

Friday-Back/Calves/Abs				
Wide Grip Pullups-4 sets of max				
Cable Row-4 sets of 10				
One Arm Dumbbell Row-4 sets of 8				
Close Grip Pulldown-4 sets of 12				
Standing Calf Raise-5 sets of 10,10,8,8,6				
Decline Sit Ups-3 sets of 20				
Floor Crunch-3 sets of 20				
Hanging Leg Raise-3 sets of 15		

Any advice on this thread would be great and much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## drillbabydrill (Sep 29, 2011)

Alright so heres the first day of food intake.  I will start this particular workout on Monday.  I work a 10 on 4 off schedule so I wanted to start the diet on my Monday so I have my carb load on my days off. Anyways,  heres the first day.


Breakfast

Coffee
Heavy whipping cream (for coffee)- 2 tbs
Beef Kielbasa-2 oz
Eggs-4 large
Butter- 1/2 tbs

610 Cal       
50g Fat
8g Carbs
31g Protein


Lunch

Mayonnaise-2 tbs
Tuna-2 cans (4 servings)
Pepper Jack Cheese-2 oz
Pickle spears-2

630 cal
40 g Fat
0g Carbs
64g Protein


Dinner

80/20 Ground Beef-8 oz
Eggs-2 Large
Cheddar Cheese-2 oz

884 cal
66g Fat
2g Carbs
68g Protein


Totals for the day


2124 cals
156g Fat  (67%)
10g Carbs (2%)
163g Protein (31%)

Tomorrow I am going to try to cut the calories a little and up the protein intake to around 200g to maintain muscle.

Thanks.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2011)

subbed


----------



## drillbabydrill (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks jagbender..

I read some of your journal. Pretty interesting. Have you ever cycled on keto before or know any info about it?


----------



## drillbabydrill (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow what a day!  I came home to a homemade roasted chicken to eat...I think I ate way more then I should have. Anyways Here is my intake for today.

Breakfast 

Eggs-3 Large
Bacon-4 Slices
Coffee
Heavy whipping cream-1.5 tbsp
Protein shake

631 Cal
44g Fat
9g Carbs
46g Protein 


Snack

Almonds-1.50 oz

260 Cal
23g Fat
4g Carbs
8g Protein


Lunch

80/20 Ground beef-8 oz
Miracle whip light-1 tbsp
Cheddar Cheese-1 oz 
Eggs-3 Large

903 Cal
67.5g Fat
5g Carbs
66g Protein


Dinner

Roasted chicken wing-1
Roasted chicken leg-1
Roasted chicken breast-2 oz
Butter-1/2 tbsp
Cream Cheese-2 oz
Natural Peanut Butter-2 tbsp

954 Cal
72g Fat
8g Carbs
68g Protein


Totals for the day

2748 Cal
206.5g Fat       (68%)
26g Carbs        (4%)
188g Protein     (28%)

Lets hope tomorrow my wife is feeling too under the weather to cook.


----------



## smaj210 (Sep 30, 2011)

good luck


----------



## drillbabydrill (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Smaj.  Best of luck to you also.

Here are todays food intake.


Breakfast

Eggs-5 large
Cheese-2 oz
Low fat butter-2 tbs

642 cal
47.5g Fat
5g Carbs
46g Protein


Lunch

Whey Isolate

260 Cal
1g Fat
3g Carbs
60g Protein


Dinner

Chicken Breast-20 oz
Light Alfredo Sauce-3/4 Cup
Broccoli-2 Cups

872 Cal
23.5g Fat
15.5g Carbs
139.5g Protein


Snack

Cream Cheese-1 oz
Natural PB-2 Tbsp

290 Cal
26g Fat
7g Carbs
9g Protein


Totals for the day

2064 Cal
98g Fat           (43%)
30.5g Carbs     (6%)
254.5g Protein  (51%)



My strength was down a little today but not too bad.  Overall this round of keto is going fairly well.  I weighed myself before dinner and I was at 202, with an overall weight loss of 6 pounds so far. Most of it was water weight though.


----------

